# Hornets' Daniels more than just a backup



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recently acquired guard a good fit on and off court​


> On his final day with the Washington Wizards this month, Antonio Daniels could sense a trade was in the works when he walked alongside Wizards basketball administration executive Tommy Sheppard.
> 
> "He had that look, so the first thing I asked him was where I'm going," Daniels said.
> 
> ...


More


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I saw Jannero walk past my section tonight and I wanted to yell "please come back." Then I looked at Daniels on the court and I guess I can put my cries away for now. It's so nice watching a real back up point guard, but I know it was only recently Mike James had me wanting to pull my hair out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I saw Jannero walk past my section tonight and I wanted to yell "please come back." Then I looked at Daniels on the court and I guess I can put my cries away for now. It's so nice watching a real back up point guard, but I know it was only recently Mike James had me wanting to pull my hair out.


It was nice seeing him there. Glad he decided to go visit his former teammates. And P.J. was there with his new jewelry. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

they don't need jannero to back up CP...but he never did anything except go out and look for his own shot.They could use him for bench points same as before.Pargo just isn't a point guard in ability or mindset,but he can definitely score when he's on.When he's not on he can just sit on the bench.

PJ is another story assuming he's still in reasonable shape.Even at his age he'd be a lot better than Ely or Armstrong.Hornets need to give him some sort of job to get him around the team enough that he might start to miss it.He could help this team immensely if he wanted to.He could probably still hit that elbow jumper in his sleep whether he's really in shape or not.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

P.J. says his playing days are O-V-E-R. He says he's a fan now. A New Orleans Hornets fan is what he said. I could see him doing something in the front office however. I think P.J. might be tired of all the rigorous travels and such. However, the sideline reporter that talked to him told P.J. that he'd keep harrassing P.J. about coming back to play until P.J. signed and filed his retirement papers which P.J. hasn't done yet.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I was looking at some old Hornets games recently and I can't see how anyone could say Pargo could not run an offense. I mean if you were talking about the first year he was here, I would have to agree. But last year around December he found a way to run the offense and get his shot at the same time. The games I did see him looking for his own shot was when he was on fire, and the way our second unit played last year, I didn't mind. The second unit was not as stagnant as it was with James and Brown running the point. Like I said above, if we didn't have Daniels I would still want Pargo back.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I was looking at some old Hornets games recently and I can't see how anyone could say Pargo could not run an offense. I mean if you were talking about the first year he was here, I would have to agree. But last year around December he found a way to run the offense and get his shot at the same time. The games I did see him looking for his own shot was when he was on fire, and the way our second unit played last year, I didn't mind. The second unit was not as stagnant as it was with James and Brown running the point. Like I said above, if we didn't have Daniels I would still want Pargo back.


I agree. Especially about the offense not being as stagnant as it is/was with James/Brown. Pargo didn't mind passing the ball around. Brown does to some extent but James didn't.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I agree. Especially about the offense not being as stagnant as it is/was with James/Brown. Pargo didn't mind passing the ball around. Brown does to some extent but James didn't.


Speaking of Brown, I'm happy Byron decided to reward his play with a DNP-CD. :azdaja: I think he should let Mo come off the bench for now, even though he really didn't have a good game last night. Just last week I was saying how Mo should start again and let Rasual go back to the bench. But Sual has been playing so well I would hate to disrupt his game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Speaking of Brown, I'm happy Byron decided to reward his play with a DNP-CD. :azdaja: I think he should let Mo come off the bench for now, even though he really didn't have a good game last night. Just last week I was saying how Mo should start again and let Rasual go back to the bench. But Sual has been playing so well I would hate to disrupt his game.


Last night Lick-It and McGregor both said they think Mo has indeed lost his starting spot. LOL! The 2 guard spot is so unpredictable with this team they put all other 4 starters pictures on the outside of the Arena. :laugh:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Last night Lick-It and McGregor both said they think Mo has indeed lost his starting spot. LOL! The 2 guard spot is so unpredictable with this team they put all other 4 starters pictures on the outside of the Arena. :laugh:


That was done before the season started, so I guess they expected a circus at the 2 guard spot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was looking at the hornets salaries the other day and thinking that Peterson's contract is really ugly considering that he's clearly nowhere near that good a player any more.He needs to give this team something...He sure as the devil needs to play better than Devin Brown has when he's making six or seven times as much.If this team had a two guard who deserved Peterson's contract they'd be pretty tough


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Why doesn't James Posey get a look at starting at the 2..?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

^^I think Posey is doing a good job coming off the bench, there's no since to insert him now especially since Sual is playing so well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I've been upset since the Wizards traded Daniels for James....Daniels probably is an average to below average starter at this point, but he was still the only guy looking to set the offense up. Wizards fans got down on him because he's clearly declining physically, but the benefits were still there, especially for a team as selfish as the Wizards. Good to see him thriving on a good team to finish out his career.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Essentially all the hornets want is that Daniels allow Paul to sit down for six minutes in the first half and three in the second without losing the game.You can't say anything like this with certainty,but I'd guess they'd be something like 21-7 or 22-6 if they'd had him instead of James to start the season.I don't know why,but unless he's allowed to start and dominate the ball James plays like a freaking zombie...and a zombie that's betting on the other team.The hornets wouldn't have necessarily wished for him to jack up a bunch of shots like he does normally,but that would have been better than doing nothing except dribbling around like he was stoned out of his mind in his driveway.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Daniels 'Ecstatic' to be in New Orleans​


> Now in his 12th NBA season, Antonio Daniels thought he’d seen just about everything in pro basketball. In 1999, he won a championship ring, as a San Antonio Spurs reserve. Over the dozen years since he was chosen by the then-Vancouver Grizzlies as a lottery pick, he’s played in over 800 career regular season games, along with 75 playoff contests. He’s also been a member of six different NBA teams.
> 
> There was one thing Daniels had never been a part of, however – at least until Dec. 10: an in-season trade. Sure, the 33-year-old point guard had been traded twice before, but both of those transactions were made during the relative calm of the summer. This time, when the Hornets completed a deal with the Washington Wizards to land Daniels, it marked the first time the Ohio native was forced to make an on-the-fly adjustment to new teammates, new coaches and a new city.
> 
> ...


More


----------

